# Rioba Firenze Tank Fed



## RareFood (May 4, 2016)

Hi there!

I'd really appreciate some assistance with my new Rioba Firenze machine. I want to use it on the go so I need it to be unplumbed, fed with the hose from a filtered water barrel.

I've got it out and set it up, and it doesn't seem to want to work. Can anyone tell me how to do this? Or what I might be doing wrong?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Is the water barrel lower than the machine?


----------



## RareFood (May 4, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Is the water barrel lower than the machine?


I've tried it both ways...

Thank you so much for replying - do you have any other tips??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, lets think this through.The machine is set up so that you connect it to a water outlet which supplies water to the boiler under line pressure. If you take the the plumbed in connection and drop it into a bucket,where is the pressure coming from to supply the boiler? I did not think these machines were plumbed in. They used to be exclusive to MAkro who dropped them and yet they appear, being sold as new by various outlets. Go back to your vendor and ask.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Why not plumb it in, just to make sure it's working?

I know you want it to use it on the go, but at least you can rule out any defective items.

Did you buy new? FWIW, I looked at this model [ebay] and I think it's made by Bezzera.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It's a rebadged fiorenzato?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29744-Anybody-know-anything-about-these


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Curious why this is in the Duetto section, is it made by Izzo?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Isn't this a mains only machine for catering ?

you would need to buy an external pump to feed the boiler.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> It's a rebadged fiorenzato?
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29744-Anybody-know-anything-about-these


I stand corrected, timmy is right, was looking at a Bezzera pdf prior to typing... doh!


----------

